# Weird behaviour (guppy)



## BaraEgXD (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi im new to this so i need your help!

3 weeks ago i bouth an aquarium.. The guppies looked healthy, they had beautyfull colours and i have even got 3 fries.

But one morning when i woke up, my fish tank looked empty, all my guppies were lying in the bottom not moving at all.. and they looked pale.
i tried to get them to move, but they didn't. I was in a hurry so i turned the light on, gave them some flakes and went to work.. 

later, when i got home they looked just as good as the night before..

I was wondering what happend that morning, i hadn't done anything different the day before, and they haven't done that since (even thoug it's only 3 days ago)..

Does anybody know what it was, and if I need to be worried if it happens again...


p.s. sorry, im not good at english, its my 3. language


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds like they died and came back to life.... lol
id say they were sleeping, but thats not normal sleeping behaviour for guppies. weird....
at least they are all better now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> thats not normal sleeping behaviour for guppies.


What is? I haven't watched my guppies sleep. I remember being freaked the first time I caught my angel sleeping. BTW the plural of fry is fry, like deer. English is strange. Fry are baby fish. Fries are fried potato sticks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

well what I have noticed with my fish, is that they pale out and usually go into a plant and just stay still, barely moving, but staying upright. I have never seen any fish go white and lay in the gravel unmovable. 
I know some fish are known for laying on their sides when they sleep, but I didn't think that included guppies..... but you never know.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wouldnt a guppy wake up if you poked it?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

exactly, thats what makes it even stranger....


----------

